# Progress so far pics



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys, just found a couple of old phots and scanned them in, here's my progress so far, in a couple of years.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well done mate, credit it to you. How long is a couple of years? two?


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

excellent well done mate!

What has your routine been and diet? very good progress here


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Cheers. I am not exactly sure when the old photos were taken, my guess is around 2-3 years ago. I started off with a lot of swimming and spinning, then started doing weights. I have tried quite a few different types of training, I lost most of my weight on a sensible diet with relatively heavy weights and 3-4 cardio sessions a week. Progress has been slow some may say but it is life changing results and the fat has stayed off throughout.

I am now involved in powerlifting, and train a low rep style push pull legs workout 3 times a week. However I still keep the cardio up and eat a really clean diet.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Great work! Keep it up mate


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great work Niall, i'm sure you've noticed other positive aspects of getting into shape. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

That is a awesome transformation well done,

Now put on some quality muscle keep us posted


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done mate!


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Brilliant work!?! You should be extremely proud.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Well done


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

uve lost a ton of bodyfat. welldone mate keep it up


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well Done, you look so much better!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

really inspriational mate, keep it up


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Great work! It makes my fat loss seem inconsequential!!


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice progress, keep it up


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

nice work pal. keep the hard work up.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

brilliant


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done man! Good work :thumbup1:


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Brilliant mate i know how hard it is you look SO much better now MUSCLE time


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, the hard work has been worth it. I'm cutting down for the next 6 weeks then the lean bulk will begin. I am scared of gaining fat so gonna have to keep it mega clean!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> Brilliant mate i know how hard it is you look SO much better now MUSCLE time


X2


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 4 weeks left of my cut then i will maintain for summer but i am starting a lean bulk also, you dont have to worry about gaining fat as long as your calculations are correct to start out i.e: i need 2200 cals per day to maintain my body weight obiously i will have an aproximate 40% protein intake average for growth and repair but other than that it about heavy lifts and keeping up to date on the cardio , you have come this far im sure with the right planning you will go all the way.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

brilliant work man, you should be proud


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> : i need 2200 cals per day to maintain my body weight


Man that's so low how many cals do you drop when you cut? Are you looking at 17-1800?


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> Brilliant mate i know how hard it is you look SO much better now MUSCLE time


STOP.... Muscletime!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

When overweight people moan about been fat.. yet keep shoving in the cakes.. making excuses about

how they can't exercise because they are too busy or that they have bad genetics etc.. Those people anger me.

YOU have done something about it! You made no excuses and bettered yourself! You are proof that it can be done if you want it enough!

Well done bro, big respect.

Message to the morbidly obese - "There are no excuses" If you find time to sit on your fat ass n eat you can find time to train. :beer:


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Awesome dude - really inspirational.
> 
> Just a quick question though, where did all the spare skin go (not takin the p1ss here). I thought if you lost that much you would have a load of spare skin just hanging off you?!? You're looking really good!


To be honest this is the first time it has ever occurred to me! I pretty much started lifting weights as soon as I started losing weight, that must have played a part in it. I didn't lose the weight overnight either, it was a fairly long term process, whether that makes a difference or not I don't know. Good question!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

niall01 said:


> Man that's so low how many cals do you drop when you cut? Are you looking at 17-1800?


i started my cut at 2200 cals on week 1 and i reduce 500 per week until 1700 then stick at that at the moment using increased and decreased card cycled days for the energy i need to lift i am prety much persistantly shreading fat at the moment but it till come to a point where i have to stop then i will go on an epic bulk


----------



## md49vd (Apr 28, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> I have 4 weeks left of my cut then i will maintain for summer but i am starting a lean bulk also, you dont have to worry about gaining fat as long as your calculations are correct to start out i.e: i need 2200 cals per day to maintain my body weight obiously i will have an aproximate 40% protein intake average for growth and repair but other than that it about heavy lifts and keeping up to date on the cardio , you have come this far im sure with the right planning you will go all the way.


hey grant been following your posts and threads and noticed your epic progress and wanted to ask a couple of questions

i saw that thread where you wanted to get rid of the belly so you abs can come through, im pretty much at that stage too.

Im 143lbs now and my lean is around 114 lbs and i need 2000 calories to maintain my weight so im in a deficit of 1500 calories

i noticed you are also on a similar amount and wondered if you could post your daily diet routine, what foods you eat etc.

im thinking of doing the keto diet so will be high in protein and fats and low in carbs and wondering if you got any tips of what foods i should buy tommorow.

Also how much cardio did u do when u tried to lose the belly, ive just started doing weights and wondering if i should sacrifice some cardio to focus on weights more now and whether i can still lose weight doing this.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

thats some good going dude!!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Brilliant progress mate, well done.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well done mate. inspirational.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

yea, excellent progress. Really impressed you've kept it off as well, I'm sure it's due to you doing is slowly. I've lost a stone and feel incredible...you must feel like superman!


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

awesome!


----------

